
Largest all-electric aircraft to make maiden flight - Kaibeezy
https://www.cnn.com/travel/article/first-flight-largest-electric-aircraft-scli-intl/index.html
======
basicplus2
Article says nothing of the power source, and I could find nothing about it on
any of the partners websites, but batteries are not going to get it very
far...

"Electric flight is coming, but the batteries aren’t ready"

[https://www.theverge.com/2018/8/14/17686706/electric-
airplan...](https://www.theverge.com/2018/8/14/17686706/electric-airplane-
flying-car-battery-weight-green-energy-travel)

